# Dealing with Spadetail Checkerboard Cichlid fry



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

The eggs just hatched on yesterday so what do I have to do to raise them?

Temp 80F

Ph 6.5


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

